# Javier Custom Rods



## javier69

Here are a few rods that we have built for customers who wanted to do their best and have a mechanical advantage while fishing. These are examples of what we do and what could be done. If you see something you like, or have some questions, feel free to ask. We are here to help and build you the fishing rod that you deserve.

This is just of a small pinch of what can be done with our fishing rods; don't be afraid to think outside the box. From mild to wild make it your own...




Javier Custom Rods
www.facebook.com/custombyjavier 
1 850-760-8863


----------



## Hawkseye

As always javier your work is awesome.


----------



## javier69

Custom by javier


----------



## javier69

Custom by javier69


----------



## javier69

*Custom by javier*

:thumbup:


----------



## Fish Sticks

Bottom one is sick (really all are) but that's my favorite.


----------



## javier69

*Custom by javier*

:thumbup:


----------



## javier69

*Custom by javier*

:thumbup:


----------



## javier69

*Javier69*

:thumbsup:


----------



## javier69

*Rod buiding*


----------



## Fish Sticks

Clean :thumbup:


----------



## javier69

*Custom by javier*

Any questions, call or text1 850-760-8863


----------



## javier69

*:thumbsup:Any questions, call or text 1-850-760-4799*








Any questions, call or text 1-850-760-8863


----------



## GallantReflex

Very Nice!


----------



## javier69

*Custom by javier*








Javier Custom Rods
www.facebook.com/custombyjavier 
1-850-760-8863


----------



## Hawkseye

That gold and black cobia rod is bad ass for sure.


----------



## javier69

Mhx rods...2015


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88

I've got to say, don't think I've seen anyone do work this good looking or as detailed as you do, keep the great work up and will be getting with you soon to get a rod built for sure.


----------



## javier69

Surf rod 8 " guide k


----------



## javier69

*custo by javier*

:thumbup:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Wow! That gold and black wrap is amazing! I hope to get half as good as you.


----------

